# puppy hair do's (or don'ts) :)



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone! Hope is almost 4 months now. I have a question on the hair ponytail or topknot. Do you keep them in your puppy's hair full-time or put it in daily? I have left it in daily a few times and it gets very matted. It even looks as though she may have pulled some hair out at some point. Any advice or link to a prior thread would be greatly appreciated! OH and the best ponytail holders (don't know the proper term) or hair "gel" to keep it back...it seems I can get it in a ponytail and no matter what she paws at it and I have fly aways that of course get in her eyes and cause tearing...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What type of bands are you using? You need tiny latex bands sold especially for grooming.

How are you removing the bands? Band scissors are a must have as you can snag the band and cut it. Trying to remove it by pulling it out will break and mat her hair.

Got2be Glued is the absolute best for taming stragglers while growing a topknot. Walmart carries it.


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> What type of bands are you using? You need tiny latex bands sold especially for grooming.
> 
> How are you removing the bands? Band scissors are a must have as you can snag the band and cut it. Trying to remove it by pulling it out will break and mat her hair.
> 
> Got2be Glued is the absolute best for taming stragglers while growing a topknot. Walmart carries it.


I couldn't find any at Petco or Petsmart and they suggested the beauty supply store and they gave me a kind they said people use on pets?

Thank you for the advice, I've been unwrapping it to remove...which is fun...

I will definitely check those out...thanks again!!!:ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee is loves her topknot. I am a bit of a perfectionist so I may put ii in and take it out sometimes 4 or 5 times until it looks perfect to me. She leaves it alone so I am able to leave it in the entire week and it looks perfect.
I also leave it in when I give her a bath. She hates that hair in her eyes when if not left in the top knot that she rubs her face into my chest trying to get the hair out of her eyes.:smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:
I know this is the exception, most take it out everyday I just don't have to. Every Malt is different.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I found the bands at the dollar store actually. My friend is a hair dresser and she gave me some perm papers I use sometimes and she also got me some more bands. I keep Aces hair in a band all day but I take it out at night. He's pretty wild and still chewing everything so I don't want him to get it out and choke. I don't put a bow in everyday though. He does like it better with his hair out of his face.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I never take out Kelly's topknot unless she's getting bathed or I want to re-comb it. It does get messy when she plays so I re-do it several times a day!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I take Leila's out daily, otherwise, it's a mess. She gets a little wild when playing and causes it to tangle. Plus, i don't like sleeping in my ponytail, so i figure why should she? I use the silicon bands but sometimes just around the house, I use the soft terry cloth looking ones for little girls. They seem to be gentler on the hair and slide off easily when I'm ready to take it out. I bought my scissors to cut out the silicon bands from toplinepet.com. They're very inexpensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...your babies are so cute!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is what the band scissors look like. You use the hooked end to pull the band out and away from the hair, then snip it.

I sell them for $3.50 or you can get them from any online store that sells grooming supplies.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't take Zoe's topknot out unless I am redoing it (which can happen a couple of times a day) or when she is getting a bath. As others have mentioned use the proper bands to prevent hair breakage. Marj is right the band scissor for removal is great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Same here. The topknot doesn't come out except for bathtime. I do loosen it for sleep time though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I take Khloee's topknot out every night and make a fresh one in the morning. I like to let my hair loose when I go to bed so I just figured I would let her hair down as well.


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> This is what the band scissors look like. You use the hooked end to pull the band out and away from the hair, then snip it.
> 
> I sell them for $3.50 or you can get them from any online store that sells grooming supplies.



I'm assuming your link is to your store? I will check it out! Thanks again!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Home The best bands, at the best prices.

These are absolutely the best bands for not breaking hair.
They are the yellow fine wt. ones (the last ones on the drop down box)


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> Home The best bands, at the best prices.
> 
> These are absolutely the best bands for not breaking hair.
> They are the yellow fine wt. ones (the last ones on the drop down box)


I am assuming the xxs 1/8" ? Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I bought a ginormous package of bands at BuyBuyBaby- they are tiny, working great and in fun colors! 

I try to take it out every couple days, unless she's managed to mess it up, then it's daily!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Home The best bands, at the best prices.
> 
> These are absolutely the best bands for not breaking hair.
> They are the yellow fine wt. ones (the last ones on the drop down box)


I agree. Those are the bands I use on my bows also.


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> I agree. Those are the bands I use on my bows also.


what size? I see many and no drop downs...

Hope's topknot is small...if I get the xxs bands can I just put it on once or do I have to wrap it--thats where I end up getting messy she doesn't sit still and inevitably hair gets messy...thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

blueyedmomshell said:


> what size? I see many and no drop downs...
> 
> Hope's topknot is small...if I get the xxs bands can I just put it on once or do I have to wrap it--thats where I end up getting messy she doesn't sit still and inevitably hair gets messy...thanks


I sell the 1/4" and 5/8". Those are the most popular. Both sizes usually just need to be doubled. 1/4" is good for thinner hair, 5/8" for thicker.

If you pm with with your address, I'd be happy to send you some in each size to try (no charge).


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I re-do Cici's top knot everyday, she likes to rub her head on the sofas while playing around and I find her top knot gets tangly if I don't do it everyday. I also use a band scissor like many of the members already mentioned they use. I purchased mine a while back from toplinepet.com and it came with some hair bands that I really love because of how soft and flexible they are. 
At night I take her top knot off and do a loose braid and just use a little clip to clip the ends on the back of her head, I just feel she's more comfortable that way . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaNotte said:


> I re-do Cici's top knot everyday, she likes to rub her head on the sofas while playing around and I find her top knot gets tangly if I don't do it everyday. I also use a band scissor like many of the members already mentioned they use. I purchased mine a while back from toplinepet.com and it came with some hair bands that I really love because of how soft and flexible they are.
> At night I take her top knot off and do a loose braid and just use a little clip to clip the ends on the back of her head, I just feel she's more comfortable that way .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenny at Topline is great! Best place to buy Madan brushes and combs!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> I sell the 1/4" and 5/8". Those are the most popular. Both sizes usually just need to be doubled. 1/4" is good for thinner hair, 5/8" for thicker.
> 
> If you pm with with your address, I'd be happy to send you some in each size to try (no charge).


Thank you! I will! Maybe you could throw in a couple with the band scissors I'll buy! I'll PM you when I get to my computer. That's very nice of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

blueyedmomshell said:


> Thank you! I will! Maybe you could throw in a couple with the band scissors I'll buy! I'll PM you when I get to my computer. That's very nice of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Absolutely!


----------

